# Vampire resources



## Seth the Dark (Aug 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows of sites that can help me create a VC army such as forums ro background. Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what about the Fantasy General.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Im pretty sure we could help you if you give us a little more info on what you want. Id certainly be happy to try and help.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

same here i read me some vamp fluff and im reading the book on nagash right now.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

For forums:

http://vampirecounts.net/
http://s4.invisionfree.com/The_Blood_Keep/

Two of the largest VC forums online, I believe. As for books, the the "Liber Necris" from BL and the WHRP book "Nights Dark Masters". They have a fair bit about vampires and the undead in general. 

Kuffy


----------

